# Mac request coolection ..available in EU?



## philosykos (Oct 12, 2012)

Is the MAC request collection available in EU???

  	I see that there s no online site for EU users...Only  UK and they do not deliver to EU..Any info please!!! Thanks!


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 18, 2012)

philosykos said:


> Is the MAC request collection available in EU???
> 
> I see that there s no online site for EU users...Only  UK and they do not deliver to EU..Any info please!!! Thanks!


 
  	As far as I know By Request collection will be available in Europe but only to the countries that their MAC site have an online store. If you want to be really sure, you can check with your local PRO store to confirm it. And yes, the UK site doen't ship outside the UK.


----------



## philosykos (Oct 18, 2012)

Many thxs...sadly will not be available here as I did check.. So now must try and find someone who can send to me.Many thxs again for your post.


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 21, 2012)

philosykos said:


> Many thxs...sadly will not be available here as I did check.. So now must try and find someone who can send to me.Many thxs again for your post.


  	You're welcome!  Well, it's a shame Greece doesn't have an online store! I received an email from maccosmetics greece saying that there will be a live chat with the make up artists on the 24th of october, 16:30-18:30. Hope that helps!


----------



## philosykos (Oct 21, 2012)

Well lets see..I do not knw wy we haven't got an online store here! ;(


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm wondering the same thing, but I hope there will be soon one available, since a lot of companies here are starting to create online stores!


----------

